# Our Custom Battle Cry Recurve Bow & Sword of Hephaestion



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

*Special Product Feature:*

*Our Battle Cry Recurve Bow $275*









*See Video of Us Making the Bow in Our Shop, Played to Fred Bear!*








youtube.com/watch?v=c052Th0feyM 

*Battle Cry Recurve Page: *
traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page22.html 

*Our Handmade Sword of Hephaestion (JUST RELEASED !) - $219*









*Sword of Hephaestion Page: *
traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page67.html 

*Just released a video showing the “Making Of”, Demo of it’s Slicing Power, more Pictures, “Alexander” clips, & History of Hephaestion.*








youtube.com/watch?v=kbLiiQhWko8

*Click Here to See Our Entire Line of Bows, Knives, and Swords, All Custom Made in Our Shop*
traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page1.html


----------

